# Suche Javaspiele - Programmierer!



## Freak-Solutions.de (20. Apr 2004)

Hallo!  8) 

Wie der Titel schon sagt, wir suchen Handygame-Programmierer.

Unternehmen oder Privat ist egal, wir suchen jemand fähiges der uns ein bis fünf Spiel(5) nach bestimmten Kriterien programmiert.

Vorab ist unser Wunsch überhaupt möglich?

Was muss das Spiel technisch können:

Per Menü muss das Spiel eine SMS mit *bestimmten* Inhalt versenden können, der sich *je nach Menüwahl *variiert.

Das Spiel muss ein Punktesystem haben, ne Art Highscore.

Die Highscore muss auch wieder auf Wunsch des Spielers per SMS automatisch und verschlüsselt an eine bestimmte Nummer versandt werden können.

Eine Dritte Funktion die nicht unbedingt sein muss ist, dass man auch während des Spiels informationen von einer Remotenummer empfangen kann, z.B. schickt der Spieler eine SMS und bekommt eine Antwort?...

Wer sich in der Lage fühlt, dass natührlich gegen Entgeld umzusetzen, soll sich schnellstmöglich bei uns melden!

info@freak-solutions.de oder halt in diesem Thread.

MFG

Daniel Lausch


----------



## Freak-Solutions.de (20. Apr 2004)

Zusatz für e-Mail-Benachrichtigung (War noch nicht registriert  :lol: )


----------



## tomkruse (20. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Laßt mal hören worum es geht. Ich entwickle seit 2 Jahren Handyspiele in J2ME und habe dementsprechende Erfahrung.

Würe mich freuen, näheres zu erfahren!

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------



## Freak-Solutions.de (20. Apr 2004)

wenn sie mit den genannten problemen klar kommen und ein spiel erstellen können das auch per sms komunizieren kann, kommen wir eventuell ins geschäft

näheres nur bei kooperation mit vertrag!

wieviel kann sowas kosten? für ein handy oder alle kompatiblen modelle?


----------



## tomkruse (21. Apr 2004)

Freak-Solutions.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn sie mit den genannten problemen klar kommen und ein spiel erstellen können das auch per sms komunizieren kann, kommen wir eventuell ins geschäft


Das ist auf jeden Fall möglich, jedoch nur mit Geräten die das auch unterstützen. Das sind bei weitem nicht alle, aber die Tendenz ist deutlich steigend.


> näheres nur bei kooperation mit vertrag!


Ist mir schon klar, daß Sie mir nicht Ihre Idee verraten ohne eine Sicherheit zu haben. Ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge sollten aber dennoch vorher abgeklärt werden denn Handy Games Entwicklung ist mit vielen Einschränkungen und Zugeständnissen verbunden. Man kann nicht so einfach aus dem Bauch heraus sagen daß etwas möglich ist oder nicht. 


> wieviel kann sowas kosten? für ein handy oder alle kompatiblen modelle?


Das hängt davon ab wie umfangreich die Applikation ist, was sie sonst noch können soll und für welche bzw. wieviele verschiedenen Handys das Ganze implementiert werden soll.

Diese Frage ist ähnlich schwer zu beantworten wie die Frage "wieviel kostet ein Haus" ;-)

viele Grüße - Tom.


----------



## pogo (23. Apr 2004)

Mein tipp wendet euch mal an 
http://www.j2meforum.com/
dort sind viele spiele programmierer unterwegs.
denke da findet ihr bestimmt jemanden.


----------

